# Learning Win Server



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to learn Windows Server, but I don't know whether I should start with 2003 or just jump to 2008.

I am very familiar with XP, Vista, and 7, but I'm a total noob when it comes to Win Server.

Most of the clients that I provide tech support to are on the 3 version of Windows, but I would like to expand and start providing support to new clients who run Win Server.


----------



## LooseByte (Jan 18, 2010)

Personally, I would jump right into Server 2008. I have been watching Train Signal videos to learn how to use the software. The "coach, as he calls himself" is pretty informative. Earlier versions of server might be harder to learn since 2008 is more developed and makes it easier for you to manage it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Train Signal's videos are top, my boss has used them for training in SharePoint (got 100% on the exam, but should do as he's MCSE!), Expression Web and now for his MCSE 2008 upgrade.

Personally, grab the server 2008 administrators companion and read it, and maybe even use the self paced training for the server 2008 exam, install Server 2008 somewhere, and test drive it.


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

2008 definately


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

2008 would probably be the way to go but it wouldn't hurt getting server 2003 under your belt...it is still the most used windows server out there.


----------

